# Baby Doll in Crib (knit)



## Gypsycream

I love to see dollies in cribs and had been searching for a knitted crib to knit for Poppy but could only find crochet cribs so decided to try and design one.

The crib is knitted in one piece, but for the handles, using thick yarn and 6mm/10US needles it knits up quickly. Just make sure your needles are long!! Or if you are using a circular needle as straight, a long cable.

Baby doll is knitted in one piece but for the arms and hat, the hat is sewn in place so there is no need to worry about ears and hair.

This package includes:
Crib
Baby Doll
Hat
Sleepsuit
Nappy/Diaper
Pillow and Blanket
Price: £3.60/$5.80

Available:http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/255765182/baby-doll-in-crib?ref=shop_home_active_1

More information here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-doll-in-crib


----------



## jvallas

Sweet!


----------



## luree

Very cute .


----------



## Nanny Lynn

Oh my how gorgeous are these little sweethearts


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely!


----------



## kiwiannie

Delightful,a sure winner for Christmas,beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly

Awww Pat, these Babies are the sweetest little darlings. I love the design of the crib, as I too have searched online for something small and simple to knit. This Baby is an easy quick pattern, so if I get an unexpected opportunity to send a gift to a little girl, then this is now my solution. A couple of months ago, a little 3 year old I know who was admitted into hospital. I knitted her a Baby Dumpling, but by the time I'd finished it she was home. This Baby in her crib would have been perfect for her in hospital. Thank you lovely lady for this pattern. One request though... can we have a comparison photo of all your doll designs together.


----------



## leannab

Absolutely beautiful Pat. I love how you've made that unique crib. So clever and talented. Any little hands would just love to carry that around.

Leanna x x


----------



## jinx

When I saw your name I thought this pattern is going to be cute. I was correct.


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> Awww Pat, these Babies are the sweetest little darlings. I love the design of the crib, as I too have searched online for something small and simple to knit. This Baby is an easy quick pattern, so if I get an unexpected opportunity to send a gift to a little girl, then this is now my solution. A couple of months ago, a little 3 year old I know who was admitted into hospital. I knitted her a Baby Dumpling, but by the time I'd finished it she was home. This Baby in her crib would have been perfect for her in hospital. Thank you lovely lady for this pattern. One request though... can we have a comparison photo of all your doll designs together.


I took a photo yesterday of them all together Chris, before Poppy legged it with half of them lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you everyone for your lovely and encouraging comments


----------



## Katsch

Very sweet Pat!


----------



## lafranciskar

What a great pattern! I much prefer to knit than crochet so having a great pattern for a knitted crib is wonderful. Love the simple, no fuss baby to go with it. I can see lots of little ones tucking their own little baby in before they get tucked in themselves when it's night night time. As usual you've produced another fantastic design!!


----------



## trish2222

Lovely, Pat. I love your little family group picture you added :thumbup:


----------



## jeannietta

Becoming a grandmother has inspired you in so many ways - and we are grateful!! The cutest!


----------



## Gypsycream

jeannietta said:


> Becoming a grandmother has inspired you in so many ways - and we are grateful!! The cutest!


Do you know, although as a little girl I loved dolls, I never had the desire to design one. Then we had Poppy and now look what happened!


----------



## JoRae

Another sweet pattern.


----------



## gramknits

How absolutely adorable, Pat! You have such amazing talent!!


----------



## Rainebo

What a wonderful inspiration Poppy has been, Pat! She'll love this darling crib set and sweet dolls!


----------



## chris kelly

Guess what! I've got 2 orders already for these little cuties. I'm so excited. This was only from 1 visitor this morning. I know my Thursday visiting friends will want a couple too because they fell in love with the Baby Poppets. They commented at the time about a tiny Baby Doll. x


----------



## sam0767

You have done it again Pat. Love, love, love, this one!!!! I have a great neice that just turned 1. Think a perfect little Christmas gift for her!!!!


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh, Pat. You've gone and done it AGAIN! What an adorable little Baby Doll and her little crib is fabulous!! I agree with Rainebo... Poppy has been quite an inspiration and we're so happy about that! This little one is just the perfect size for me because I'm quite partial to smaller size projects that don't take long to knit. Well done, you!!!


----------



## Howdi95

What gorgeous dolls and cribs. The other dolls are, as well.


----------



## Knittingkitty

Another adorable creation!


----------



## blackat99

What an adorable design, Pat! The crib is so unique and the baby so sweet! Looking forward to making this one! 

There are going to be many very happy little girls receiving their Baby in a Crib at Xmas this year, I am sure!


----------



## Maryannee

OH my! Another cutie. Gotta have this one. Thanks so much. Grand nieces will be getting basket babies for Christmas!


----------



## ChristmasTree

So cute. Love all your designs.


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you all for your lovely comments


----------



## Gypsycream

Rainebo said:


> What a wonderful inspiration Poppy has been, Pat! She'll love this darling crib set and sweet dolls!


Grandchildren are an inspiration don't you think? If they like or play with something I have created I'm so thrilled


----------



## Gypsycream

Maryannee said:


> OH my! Another cutie. Gotta have this one. Thanks so much. Grand nieces will be getting basket babies for Christmas!


Basket Babies!! Why didn't I think of that??


----------



## Granny-Pearl

Gypsycream said:


> I love to see dollies in cribs and had been searching for a knitted crib to knit for Poppy but could only find crochet cribs so decided to try and design one.
> 
> The crib is knitted in one piece, but for the handles, using thick yarn and 6mm/10US needles it knits up quickly. Just make sure your needles are long!! Or if you are using a circular needle as straight, a long cable.
> 
> Baby doll is knitted in one piece but for the arms and hat, the hat is sewn in place so there is no need to worry about ears and hair.
> 
> This package includes:
> Crib
> Baby Doll
> Hat
> Sleepsuit
> Nappy/Diaper
> Pillow and Blanket
> Price: £3.60/$5.80
> 
> Available:http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/255765182/baby-doll-in-crib?ref=shop_home_active_1
> 
> More information here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-doll-in-crib


Awesome & so cute! Love the basket! 💙💖


----------



## vershi

They are adorable :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

Ohhhhh I love them so much Pat!!!! They are soooo beautiful. &#128158; Ros xx


----------



## lildeb2

Adorable!!


----------



## nuts about knitting

Just the cutest ever!


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you  they are a really fun knit.


----------



## mollyannhad

These are all so adorable! Love everything!


----------



## Jimmy'swife

OMG! Those are so sweet.


----------



## janis blondel

Wow! Another fabulous pattern, how do you do it? Just had to buy it, thank you for sharing you are sooooo talented.


----------



## cgcharles

I see this pattern is done with bulky yarn. Is everything done in bulky or just the bed?


----------



## bettytee

I have just purchased the pattern my granddaughter is due her second child at Christmas the baby and crib will be perfect for my other G.G.D to have her own baby doll and crib


----------



## Gypsycream

cgcharles said:


> I see this pattern is done with bulky yarn. Is everything done in bulky or just the bed?


The crib is Super Bulky or you can use two bulk yarns knitted together. The doll and outfits are Double Knit but you can use Worsted Weight throughout as long as you use the needle size quoted in the pattern. The pillow and blanket are Worsted weight  quite a stash buster lol!


----------



## DonnieK

I just simply love this little baby dearest! She and he are both lovely and their little suits are precious too. That basket is a wonder and I love that it is all done in piece but for the handle. You work so hard to turn out new patters and always pay attention to the details and give such great tutorials or advice on how to make your patterns to look just grand. I am always so proud to give one of your babies or animals to the children and have the parents smiling as large as their little babes are smiling! I love to see people smiling and your projects are just the right thing to put a smile on a little ones face! Thank you for your diligence.


----------



## Livingwaters

Awww so precious


----------



## tntgranny

Love, love, love them! They are too adorable! I have two young granddaughters that will love them too. Ordered the pattern and am looking in my stash for the right yarn - oh gee I may just have to go shopping.


----------



## Nana5

Soooo cute Pat, another winner!


----------



## julietremain

I have a new little friend who would love this!!...thank you!!
julie


----------



## chris kelly

DonnieK said:


> I just simply love this little baby dearest! She and he are both lovely and their little suits are precious too. That basket is a wonder and I love that it is all done in piece but for the handle. You work so hard to turn out new patters and always pay attention to the details and give such great tutorials or advice on how to make your patterns to look just grand. I am always so proud to give one of your babies or animals to the children and have the parents smiling as large as their little babes are smiling! I love to see people smiling and your projects are just the right thing to put a smile on a little ones face! Thank you for your diligence.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Donnie, it's lovely to see you again. You wouldn't believe how quick these Baby Dolls and Cribs are to knit. I love this pattern from our wonderful Pat. Now a question...Do you call them Baskets where you are? We call them cribs and I think the French call them Bassinets. It would be interesting to hear what other Countries name them too.


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> I love to see dollies in cribs and had been searching for a knitted crib to knit for Poppy but could only find crochet cribs so decided to try and design one.
> 
> The crib is knitted in one piece, but for the handles, using thick yarn and 6mm/10US needles it knits up quickly. Just make sure your needles are long!! Or if you are using a circular needle as straight, a long cable.
> 
> Baby doll is knitted in one piece but for the arms and hat, the hat is sewn in place so there is no need to worry about ears and hair.
> 
> This package includes:
> Crib
> Baby Doll
> Hat
> Sleepsuit
> Nappy/Diaper
> Pillow and Blanket
> Price: £3.60/$5.80
> 
> Available:http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/255765182/baby-doll-in-crib?ref=shop_home_active_1
> 
> More information here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-doll-in-crib


Pat you forgot to mention there are two types of hats. I love the little Pixie hat. I hope I have lots of girls, so I can knit them. Well a couple of boys too. Lol.


----------



## knittingnanna19

So very cute.


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> Pat you forgot to mention there are two types of hats. I love the little Pixie hat. I hope I have lots of girls, so I can knit them. Well a couple of boys too. Lol.


I was just playing with newborn hats Chris, liked them both so included them lol!


----------



## MrsMurdog

I am sure I will be making these, but it will be a year or so. Grandbaby just born a week ago, so too young. I love the pattern.


----------



## tat'sgran

Not to repeat myself my angel across the sea... but aren't grandchildren just the most inspiring thing that affects us?~
Poppy has surely inspired you to design new and unique patterns ..
I applaud you and cannot wait to see what comes next. Each of us draws inspiration from different places and it is clear that Poppy has become yours.. Bravo! 
ADORE the wee doll and the basket.. another winner. Hugs xo wendy


----------



## KnitNorth

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## jjcooter

Pat you did it again!! Love it!!


----------



## Gypsycream

MrsMurdog said:


> I am sure I will be making these, but it will be a year or so. Grandbaby just born a week ago, so too young. I love the pattern.


Aww congratulations! How lovely for you


----------



## randiejg

Awwww. So cute. I love the look of the "crib".


----------



## oge designs

Very sweet, they will make fantastic christmas gifts


----------



## jonibee

So cute and for the price you're asking they should go like hotcakes..Good Luck!


----------



## MAGSBISH

What a lovely crib and dolly


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you everyone


----------



## Trekkiebigtime

Love them


----------



## michaelena

How adorable, great job as usual


----------



## michaelena

How adorable, great job as usual


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments


----------



## LindaM

Pat, you never seem to amaze me in what you come up with and this is just another proof of it too. I like seeing the difference in sizes to all of them you have here. Baby Doll is just super adorable. I like how small she is.. for sure she must be a very quick knit. I have a question for you.. Did you add a bit of some eyelashes to her? It looks like it in the photo here that your holding her. Either Way.. she is just super cute. Fantastic work my friend. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits

Bringing this one to a close as it's reached it's 5 page limit. Thanks so much Pat for another fantabulous pattern!


----------

